# Recuperar la energía de frenado de un auto para ser tratada posteriormente



## makine (Sep 17, 2008)

Hola buenos días compañeros!

Estamos realizando un pequeño enjendro que permita absorber la energía proporcionada en la frenada de un auto, para mas tarde poderla reutilizar en aceleración y más par motor. 
Con unos supercondensadores para almacenar y descargar la energía podría servir?
La cuestión es que si alguien puede aportar ideas de cómo podría implementarse y qué componentes podria utilizar...nos haría un gran favor... esto puede ser mortal! 

Saludos a todos y gracias por la colaboración tan importante!


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 17, 2008)

Has estudiado física verdad?, si es asi, no tendrías q haber posteado nada. de n ser asi, t perdono.

el auto cuando esta en movimiento aparea el vector velocidad con la aceleración, de manera tal de moverse más y más. cuando se aplican los frenos, la energia mecanica del sistema cambia pq la energia cinética de avance, se ve disminuida más y más por la energia de fricción. es imposible "recolectar energías", y mucho menos la de fricción. si pudiesemos enfrascarla, el auto no frenaria, pq si a medida que le agregamos fricción, le sacamos esa friccion, el auto no frenaria, porque la friccion lo que hace es poner en sentidos contrario el vector de la aceleración.por ende seria algo inutil.

ademas de imposible.

saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 17, 2008)

makine dijo:
			
		

> ......Estamos realizando un pequeño enjendro que permita absorber la energía proporcionada en la frenada de un auto, para mas tarde poderla reutilizar en aceleración y más par motor........



Puedes acoplar un generador de CC a las ruedas del vehículo, cuando quieres frenar aplicas excitación externa al generador, este convertirá la inercia del vehículo en energía eléctrica (Efecto de frenado) que "Guardas" en baterías. 
El mismo generador se puede convertirse en motor que "Ayude" al arranque del vehículo tomando la corriente de las baterías.

El rendimiento de esto no sera bueno, pero siempre será mejor que mandar a la atmósfera la energía de inercia convertida en calor inútil a través de los frenos.


----------



## electrodan (Sep 17, 2008)

No se mucho de física (por no decir casi nada, excepto electrónica, que si no me equivoco, ¿es parte de física?), pero al producirse fricción, ¿no se produce calor?. Por supuesto que se genere no significa que sea mucho o que se puede almacenar.


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 17, 2008)

Para aclarar la confusion.  Esos sistemas no son para vehiculos comunes con motor a explosion y frenos por friccion. Son para vehiculos electricos donde la frenada 'grosa' se hace haciendo trabajar el motor electrico como generador.

Como es un pico corriente altisimo y de relativa corta duracion, no se lo puede usar para recargar las baterias (vehiculo autonomo) ni se lo puede devolver a linea (trolley)  usando un  freno regenerativo (ideal mientras se manejen corrientes del orden de la nominal).

La 'solucion' es cargar capacitores durante la frenada y descargarlos en el arranque de manera de disminuir el pico de corriente en las baterias o en linea.

Logicamente, hacen falta monstruosidades de Faradios, por eso esta opcion recien empezo a tenerse en cuenta a partir de los Ultracapacitores (googlear con 'ultracaps'). 
Lamentablemente, todavia son para tensiones bajas. Por lo que en cualquier aplicacion de potencia hay que usar bancos de capacitores en serie.
Como se esta cargando un capacitor no una bateria, la  tension  en bornes del banco es MUY variable. Luego, es una complicacion extra para el circuito de conmutacion que maneja la carga y descarga, porque tiene que tener buen rendimiento en todo el rango.


----------



## asherar (Sep 17, 2008)

La energía que ya se ha convertido en calor mediante fricción es prácticamente irrecuperable. 
La termodinámica dice que se puede recuperar pero pone un límite (ciclo de Carnot). 
No se puede lograr una máquina térmica con eficiencia =1, es decir que convierta todo el calor 
en trabajo útil. 
La energía *cinética* del móvil se puede recuperar mediante un generador eléctrico. 
Los problemas que dice _Eduardo_ dependen de la tecnología en uso. 
Por ejemplo, en teoría, uno podría frenar el móvil mandando el grueso de energía cinética 
a un volante que siga girando (manteniéndola en su forma de energía cinética), y permita 
hacer funcionar el generador de recuperación en un régimen más ventajoso desde el punto 
de vista eléctrico. Pero no sé si eso será posible en la práctica. 
También hay que decir que todo proceso mecánico tiene algo de fricción, por lo tanto acá 
tampoco se puede esperar eficiencia =1.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 18, 2008)

no hay manera, no se si me explico.
fisicamente es imposible que la energia que se aplica a algo a la vez se este recuperando de forma tal de mantener siempre esa energía.

si bien la energia mecanica del auto podria conservarse(lo cual tampoco es asi debido a la friccion, y a la resistencia del aire).

es imposible almacenar una energia que se usa para algo en especial.

ademas en el caso del frenado del auto lo q se hace es contrariar el vector de la aceleracion, no es quitar u oponer energias.


----------



## asherar (Sep 18, 2008)

DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> no hay manera, no se si me explico.
> fisicamente es imposible que la energia que se aplica a algo a la vez se este recuperando de forma tal de mantener siempre esa energía.
> 
> si bien la energia mecanica del auto podria conservarse(lo cual tampoco es asi debido a la friccion, y a la resistencia del aire).
> ...



No, Draco, es perfectamente posible. Me parece que tenés algunos conceptos equivocados. 

Ya puse el ejemplo del volante. Otro ejemplo es el auto que viene andando sin motor y se frena porque sube una colina. Ahí la componente de la gravedad se opone a la velocidad. El balance es entre la energía potencial y la cinética. La reducción de E cinética es igual al aumento de la E potencial (menos algo que se lleva la fricción). La responsable de ese cambio es la fuerza de gravedad que está realizando trabajo. 
Si la fuerza de gravedad es suficientemente grande (como para vencer el roce estático del auto parado) el auto vuelve a acelerarse en sentido contrario. Al frenarse, la gravedad hizo trabajo en contra de la velocidad, al acelerar hace trabajo a favor de la velocidad. 

Una fuerza al oponerse a una velocidad genera aceleración (deceleración) y eso no es otra cosa que realizar un trabajo. Allí interviene el teorema de equivalencia entre Trabajo y energía. 
Las que rompen el equilibrio son las fuerzas "no conservativas", como el rozamiento, porque esas generan calor. Una vez que una porción de energía se convierte en calor ya no se puede recuperar totalmente ("máquinas térmicas" y "ciclo de Carnot"). 
En la mayoría de los casos, cuando se trata de máquinas mecánicas más o menos optimizadas, la energía perdida por rozamiento es mínima, pero lo suficiente para que no tenga sentido buscar el movimiento perpetuo. 

No se si ahora queda más claro.

El tema de que se pueda o no, no es de Física, sino de Ingeniería.

Me corrijo: 
La Física dice que se puede. Cómo y con qué eficiencia lo va diciendo la Tecnología a medida que evoluciona.


----------



## fernandob (Sep 18, 2008)

entendi lo que puso alejandro y antes que el fogonazo.   (aleluya por mi) .

la energia que tienen las ruedas se disipa normalmente "a lo tonto" contra las pastillas de frenos, la idea es aprovecharla, y si, si se frena el vehiculo acoplandolo a un generador pesado (mecanicamente ) entonces ocurre que :
1--- el auto se frena
2 --- el generador recibe esa energia y se mueve 

el asunto es que :
1-- cuando uno frena , o sea apreta el pedal del freno quiere FRRREEEENARRRRRRR !
frenar y frenar, para no pisar a nadie.

no se si la energia que se logra generar logra:
a --- rendir lo suficiente como para intercalar ese mecanismo .
b --- no afectar a lo que queremos hacer al pisar el pedal : FRENAR y rapidito.


lo que pones draco como concepto es acertado , pero el ingenio humano logra modificar las oraciones para hacer cosas imposibles:
pones:
no hay manera, no se si me explico. 
fisicamente es imposible que la energia que se aplica a algo a la vez se este recuperando de forma tal de mantener siempre esa energía. 

en el caso convencional se disipa la energia de movimiento del auto en las pastillas y listo.
pero uno puede tranquilamente hacer un sistema de frenado que accione otra cosa, estas transfiriendo la energia de un lugar a otro, o de un mecanismo a otro , con perdidas obvias seguro.

no lo veo practico, si uno quisiese transferir esa energia a una bateria es inutil , al cuete, el auto entrega mas energia cuando esta en movimiento , y se esta moviendo mucho tiempo, no tiene sentido.

lo de los autos electricos , eso si que no lo entiendo , pero bueno, la ignorancia me hace feliz.

saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 18, 2008)

electrodan dijo:
			
		

> No se mucho de física (por no decir casi nada, excepto electrónica, que si no me equivoco, ¿es parte de física?), pero al producirse fricción, ¿no se produce calor?. Por supuesto que se genere no significa que sea mucho o que se puede almacenar.



Nadie esta hablando de almacenar el calor que se produce cuando frenas!. Ademas en los frenos a veces hay temperaturas mayores a los 350 grados.Te parece poco?....
Lo que se esta comentando es la posibilidad de frenar un auto usando un generador acoplado a las ruedas(o donde sea) para aprovechar la energia cinetica que posee, que sino se convierte en calor. 
Con la energia generada se cargan unos capacitores de elevada capacidad...
y al momento del arranque se utiliza esa energia para vencer la inercia.

Para draco:
Te puedo asegurar que no es imposible y de hecho se usa en vehiculos hibridos, aca no se pretende sacar energia del aire ni nada por el estilo.
En pocas palabras lo que se busca es maximizar la eficiencia de un vehiculo aprovechando la enrgia que se desperdicia cuando uno frena  

....A quien mas hace feliz la ignorancia?


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 19, 2008)

"fernandob" & "fernandoae" Por que no se cambia alguno el NICK o ambos, me mareo con ambos en el mismo post



			
				fernandob dijo:
			
		

> .....la energia que tienen las ruedas se disipa normalmente "a lo tonto" contra las pastillas de frenos, la idea es aprovecharla, y si, si se frena el vehiculo acoplandolo a un generador pesado (mecanicamente ) entonces ocurre que :
> 1--- el auto se frena
> 2 --- el generador recibe esa energia y se mueve



El generador No es pesado, solo se frenaría (Intentaría NO girar) cuando se excita (Sin connotación sexual), es decir recibe una tensión externa que provoca que comience a generar y a frenar al vehículo.



> ....el asunto es que :
> 1-- cuando uno frena , o sea apreta el pedal del freno quiere FRRREEEENARRRRRRR !
> frenar y frenar, para no pisar a nadie.



Este es un sistema efectivo y que se emplea (Por ejemplo en TGV Francés) pero el rendimiento se logra en frenadas "Largaaaaaaas".



> no se si la energia que se logra generar logra:
> a --- rendir lo suficiente como para intercalar ese mecanismo .
> b --- no afectar a lo que queremos hacer al pisar el pedal : FRENAR y rapidito.



Todo depende de la energía generada y su aplicación, si es mucha consumirá gran cantidad de energía cinética (Frena rápido), si es poca el efecto de frenado sera menor



> ...no lo veo practico, si uno quisiese transferir esa energia a una bateria es inutil , al cuete, el auto entrega mas energia cuando esta en movimiento , y se esta moviendo mucho tiempo, no tiene sentido.
> 
> lo de los autos electricos , eso si que no lo entiendo , pero bueno, la ignorancia me hace feliz.
> 
> saludos



Respecto a lo practico o no volviendo al TGV, la energía generada durante el frenado se recupera pero no se almacena, se revierte a las lineas de transmisión eléctricas.
Imagina la cantidad de energía que se puede "Recuperar" de unas 300 toneladas moviéndose a 300 Km/h
O imagina cuanta energía se necesita para poner en movimiento un vehículo, esa misma cantidad (Teórica) es la que se necesita para frenarlo o que se podría recuperar


----------



## asherar (Sep 19, 2008)

Un convertidor *reversible* de E. cinética en trabajo es una reducción (del tipo caja de cambios).  Solo que una reducción demasiado grande puede no ser muy "práctica". 

Un convertidor de E. cinética en E. eléctrica es la "dínamo" de las bicis de antes. No sé si se seguirán usando.


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 19, 2008)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> ....Respecto a lo practico o no volviendo al TGV, la energía generada durante el frenado se recupera pero no se almacena, se revierte a las lineas de transmisión eléctricas.
> Imagina la cantidad de energía que se puede "Recuperar" de unas 300 toneladas moviéndose a 300 Km/h
> O imagina cuanta energía se necesita para poner en movimiento un vehículo, esa misma cantidad (Teórica) es la que se necesita para frenarlo o que se podría recuperar


Para comentar mas sobre eso.
Una masa grande en movimiento representa mucha energia, haciendo un frenado por friccion se la transformadorrma en calor, y ademas del problema de eficiencia energetica esta *como evacuamos ese calor.*

Cuando se se usan motores electricos, la solucion obvia es hacerlos trabajar como generador devolviendo energia a linea (al que le parezca oscuro este punto, primero aprenda lo basico de motores y despues pregunte).
El metodo no es exclusividad del TGV.  Lo usaron los tranvias, lo usan los trolleys y  lo usan los subtes.

En control de motores , los variadores de velocidad tienen disponible una conexion para una resistencia de frenado, (trabaja como generador y disipa la energia en una resistencia) .  Pero cuando la maquina tiene varios motores o de mucha potencia o de mucha masa inercial, las resistencias de frenado son monstruosas en kilowatts y necesitan espacio para evacuar todo el calor -->  Se usan variadores regenerativos (devuelven energia a linea) y todos felices (menos la gente de compras).


----------



## redservimax (Dic 5, 2008)

hola,viendo el tema yo comprové que parte de la energia se recupera si está el sistema diseñado en forma adecuada.
el motor de mi ex-auto isard 700 ,que aún tengo guardado,cuando uno soltaba el acelerador,por la inercia,o en bajada por la gravedad,cuando cortaba el conbustible,ya que tenía puesto una electrovalvula,estando en contacto seguía cargando la batería.este motor tiene un dinastar-o sea burro y dinamo-o doble funcion,y los relays trabajan en forma automatica,al desconectar el burro,si el motor arranca comienza a generar corriente,tambien lo hace esto un auto comun,con burro y alternador si se hiciera el mismo proceso.
es solo una acotacion como demostracion de como recuperar energia electrica,salvando las distancias
saludos redservimax


----------



## wicherc (Dic 5, 2008)

Los invito a que vean una aplicación de este tipo en:
http://www.f1aldia.com/2787/como-funciona-el-kers.html


----------



## thors (Dic 5, 2008)

que esta pasando estan... muy negativos   gracias a muchos inventores que se negaban al fracaso tenemos  muchos aparatos muy necesarios ....

aqui hay un ajemplo parcial  
http://patentados.com/patentes/B60L7/22.html

http://patentados.com/invento/vehic...-potencia-auxiliar-reducida-a-las-bateri.html


----------



## maxep (Dic 15, 2008)

tengo entnedido que ya esta funcionando esto. si no me equivoco la gmc tieen un modelo de automovil electrico que al frenar "recolecta" la energia usada y la vuelve a utilizar en su motor. lo mostraron la semana pasada en discovery.


----------



## algoespacio (Abr 11, 2009)

Quizá es un poco teórico... pero...

La solución no es recuperando la energía en forma de energía eléctrica (creo que ya quedó explicado que no se puede por problemas  "técnicos"). Pero sí se puede en otras formas. Me explico:

Pudieras por ejemplo recuperarla como presión hidráulica o neumática, o tan simplemente como energía cinética (a través de un resorte) y luego transformarla a través de un motor (hidráulico o neumático) y un generador.

Para no salirme del tema electrónico, aquí sería posible controlar todos éstos actuadores y sensores a través de un controlador (algún circuito con PIC).


----------



## DJ DRACO (Abr 11, 2009)

A ver si yo me explico.

Este post lo dedico a fernandob, fernandoae y a todos los que hablan contra lo que yo expreso....

1) Las energías de un sistema donde actúan fuerzas NO CONSERVATIVAS NO SE CONSERVA.

qué quiere decir esto? ?
quiere decir que la energia mecánica del vehículo va a perderse en el frenado. NO puede recuperarse de ninguna forma.

2) LA DINAMO funciona sólo con la energía cinética del vehículo...o sea, trabaja bien cuando el vehículo se mueve, no cuando se detiene.

3) debido a las fuerzas de fricción del vehículo sobre el asfalto, sumado a la fuerza que ejerce el aire sobre el mismo auto...las energías del vehículo se pierden. SIN mencionar que al frenar aumentamos muchisimas veces las fuerzas de fricción y perdemos muchísimas veces mas energía! ! ! !

Si lo que buscamos es frenar, no podríamos almacenar esa fuerza en ningun sistema, debido a q el vehículo no frenaría, o deberíamos crear un sistema (imposible) que tome la energia del frenado y luego la deposite otra vez en fricción, para que el auto frene, lo cual nos da un resultado de 0 ENERGIA ALMACENADA.

no voy a volver a explicar...

pretendo que hayan entendido.


cordiales saludos.


----------



## fernandoae (Abr 11, 2009)

El que està equivocado sos vos, y no digas las cosas como si fueras el dueño de la verdad.

"quiere decir que la energia mecánica del vehículo va a perderse en el frenado. NO puede recuperarse de ninguna forma. "
MAAALL.... si se puede, y ya es algo que se està utilizando, queres un par de ejemplos:

http://www.bmw.es/es/es/newvehicles/5series/touring/2007/allfacts/engine/brakeenergy.html
http://www.superauto.es/Actualidad/noticias/Mas-eficiencia-aun-gracias-09-2007-46516.html
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freno_regenerativo
Igual los fabricantes de autos no saben nada, no les des bola. Las investigaciones que hacen son por gastar plata nomas.

"LA DINAMO funciona sólo con la energía cinética del vehículo...o sea, trabaja bien cuando el vehículo se mueve, no cuando se detiene."
No es ni cuando se mueve ni cuando està detenido, es DURANTE el frenado.

"debido a las fuerzas de fricción del vehículo sobre el asfalto, sumado a la fuerza que ejerce el aire sobre el mismo auto...las energías del vehículo se pierden."
En esto si tenes razon...

"SIN mencionar que al frenar aumentamos muchisimas veces las fuerzas de fricción y perdemos muchísimas veces mas energía! ! ! ! "
POR ESO, lo que se hace es recuperar esa energia, usando diversos metodos(baterias, capacitores).
Y despues usarla para poner nuevamente el vehiculo en movimiento.


"Si lo que buscamos es frenar, no podríamos almacenar esa fuerza en ningun sistema, debido a q el vehículo no frenaría, o deberíamos crear un sistema (imposible) que tome la energia del frenado y luego la deposite otra vez en fricción, para que el auto frene, lo cual nos da un resultado de 0 ENERGIA ALMACENADA."

La deposite otra vez en friccion? que es eso que decis? mi mente comun no lo entiende.
Puede ser imposible para vos pero es algo que EXISTE y SE USA.

"no voy a volver a explicar..."
Mejor.

"pretendo que hayan entendido."
Esteee...

"cordiales saludos. "
Saluditos.


----------



## algoespacio (Abr 12, 2009)

Y siendo un poco más específico:

"La energía no se cre ni se destruye" Y basándose en éste precepto hay que dejar claro que el freno típico de un auto transformadorrma energía cinética en energía calórica (no lo inventé yo) la que se disipa y se desperdicia.

En los camiones y maquinarias pesadas existen unos sistemas que se llama "retardadores" que, si bien no detienen la máquina por completo, ayudan al sistema clásico de frenos. Los hay hidráulicos y eléctricos. Sería tan simple como acumular esa energía en forma de presión hidráulica o electricidad. Se me ocurren muchas formas de hacerlo. 

A modo de ejemplo, en los años 90 GM fabricó un prototipo de vehículo eléctrico que, entre otras cosas, tenía un botón en el volante que decía "inercia". Al presionar éste botón los motores eléctricos cambiaban su configuración transformadorrmándose en generadores. Ésto provocaba una sensación parecida a cuando uno saca el pie del acelerador en un vehículo a combustión. No era gran cosa, pero lograba aumentar unos pocos kilómetros la autonomía de las baterías.
Por otro lado, un prototipo de Ford (la Ford Tonka) posee un sistema hídráulico adosado a la tracción que asiste a la frenada. Al presionar el acelerador, éste sistema libera la presión que acumuló para asistitr al motor. Resultado: mas kilómetros por litro (no es mucho, pero con los valores de los combustibles cada litro se agradece).

Saludirijillos


----------



## fernandoae (Abr 12, 2009)

Ahi me acordè el nombre: KERS 
Se utiliza bastante en F1.

http://es.motorfull.com/2008/01/11/asi-es-el-kers-kinetic-energy-recovery-system-de-la-f1/


----------



## DJ DRACO (Abr 12, 2009)

HAAAAAAAA bueh, si lo dice fernandoae yo...le creo. jejeje.

mira muchachito lo que posteaste de BMW es pura publicidad.

digamos que fuese cierto.......................

estas diciendo que el alternador absorbe toda la energía cinética del vehículo? ? ?
estas diciendo que el alternador va a absorber toda esa energía sin hacerse d goma? ? ?
aún cuando el vehículo sea masivo y la velocidad sea alta? ? ?

si todo eso es cierto...cambio mi forma de pensar...hasta que no me lo diga un ingeniero en física no puedo creerlo.

p/d: tengo muchos amigos ingenieros, inclusive en mecánica y materiales...y todavia se estan desarrollando sistemas y materiales pa que la gente no se haga mierda cuando chocan los autos, y vos ya tenes la solución, no sólo para que el auto frene, sino también para que toda esa energía se almacene.

sabes q? ? ? sos un groso vos.

saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 12, 2009)

DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> ......
> estas diciendo que el alternador absorbe toda la energía cinética del vehículo? ? ?
> estas diciendo que el alternador va a absorber toda esa energía sin hacerse d goma? ? ?
> aún cuando el vehículo sea masivo y la velocidad sea alta? ? ?
> ...


No soy Ingeniero en Física pero te puedo garantizar que efecto es así.
Además el alternador una ves que cumplió el cometido de absorber la mayor parte de la energía de frenado y almacenarla en baterías es capaz de motorizarce para reconvertir nuevamente la energía de las baterías en tracción para el vehículo y ayudar en el arranque.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Abr 12, 2009)

Ok, entonces somos todos una manga bien grande de Pelotu...s por no utilizar este espectacular sistema.

Ahora entiendo pq el mundo se esta yendo al caraj..., se esta yendo al caraj... precisamente porque los humanos en vez de utilizar las tecnicas de recuperación de la energía, preferimos seguir comprando más y más combustible y desperdiciarlo.

Saliendo del tema, hoy vi el nuevo vehículo electrico de 2 ruedas que ya se estan haciendo prototipos y esta buenísimo, pronto veo si meto mas información al respecto.

reitero...somos todos unos pelotu..s

saludos.


----------



## fernandoae (Abr 12, 2009)

"Ok, entonces somos todos una manga bien grande de Pelotu...s por no utilizar este espectacular sistema. "
No todos, algunos solamente.

"mira muchachito lo que posteaste de BMW es pura publicidad."
jajaja. No! es verdad, te aviso que la tecnologia avanzò... te quedaste pensando en el Ford T me parece.

"estas diciendo que el alternador absorbe toda la energía cinética del vehículo? ? ?"
No siempre el alternador... busca en youtube sobre el sistema que mencione y vas a ver que hay varias formas de implementarlo. A veces es en la caja de cabios, etc.

"si todo eso es cierto...cambio mi forma de pensar...hasta que no me lo diga un ingeniero en física no puedo creerlo"
No hace falta que sea un ingeniero, preguntale a un profe de secundaria y vas a ver que te lo responde.

"reitero...somos todos unos pelotu..s"
Reitero... algunos solamente, los que no tienen una mente abierta...


----------



## fernandoae (Abr 12, 2009)

YouTube - KERS: sistema ibrido meccanico dell'Honda 2009
YouTube - Ferrari F2009 KERS K.E.R.S. 2
YouTube - Williams Hybrid Power  F1 KERS System
YouTube - El KERS. Vlog Aficionado Profesional de Fernando Alonso


----------



## unleased! (Abr 12, 2009)

DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> estas diciendo que el alternador absorbe toda la energía cinética del vehículo? ? ?
> estas diciendo que el alternador va a absorber toda esa energía sin hacerse d goma? ? ?
> aún cuando el vehículo sea masivo y la velocidad sea alta? ? ?


Cuando llevas el motor de un coche al tope de sus R.P.M. se derrite el alternador? Revienta la batería? Yo creo que no...




			
				fernandob dijo:
			
		

> cuando uno frena , o sea apreta el pedal del freno quiere FRRREEEENARRRRRRR !
> frenar y frenar, para no pisar a nadie.
> 
> no se si la energia que se logra generar logra:
> ...


 Si el motor que se usa para impulsar es electrico, al revertirlo se convierte en dinamo y carga las baterías y frena y según la intensidad de la carga se puede hacer frenar mas o menos. Si quieres "frenar" con un motor electrico si que frenas, y mas de lo que quieres. si lo que quieres es enclavar las ruedas cortocircuitas el motor! El frenazo que pega es bestial, el motor se queda parado en decimas de segundo y, o se te queda parado en el momento el coche, o te patina o se te desarma. Una vez me dió por hacerlo con un motor de apenas 1/8 de CV y el golpe por la cinetica al frenar fué tan seco que se desclavó del anclaje que lo sostenía y marchó disparado por el suelo.



			
				DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> debido a las fuerzas de fricción del vehículo sobre el asfalto, sumado a la fuerza que ejerce el aire sobre el mismo auto...las energías del vehículo se pierden. SIN mencionar que al frenar aumentamos muchisimas veces las fuerzas de fricción y perdemos muchísimas veces mas energía! ! ! !


 La fricción solo aumenta en las pastillas y en las gomas de las ruedas mientras que la resistencia del aire disminuye conforme lo hace la velocidad. Por norma un cuerpo por inercia intenta mantenerse en la misma dirección a la que va.
La historia es usar el motor electrico o dinamo para decelerar el vehiculo y usar las pastillas de freno unicamente cuando se está casi parado y para inmovilizar. Si este sistema se implementase eficazmente no habría tantas muertes por quedarse sin frenos en los puertos de montaña, sobre todo camioneros.
saludos.


----------



## fernandoae (Abr 12, 2009)

"Una vez me dió por hacerlo con un motor de apenas 1/8 de CV y el golpe por la cinetica al frenar fué tan seco que se desclavó del anclaje que lo sostenía y marchó disparado por el suelo."
A mi me pasò con este:


----------



## fernandob (Abr 12, 2009)

hola muchachos.
yo hoy dia les digo que cada vez creo mas en la capacidad humana a resolver bien las csoas.
en que si se quiere hay soluciones.
y en que la gent ees cada vez mas hija de puta.

asi que no me extraña para nada que se pueda diseñar algo que sea mejor, que aproveche mas los recursos y que sea mas eficiente incluso para el usuario.

como que tampoco me extraña que esas No sean las premisas de diseño de cualquier empresa.

yo fernandomotorpump fabrico autos que recargan la bateria del auto con las frenadas, no contaminan un joraca y que te ahorran un poquito de combustible por semana...........no vendo un pomo.


pepemasrapidoy masfurioso fabrica autos que te hacen ver como john wein arriab de su auto, como john tresvueltas bailando con 4 minas y como bradd pittt fumando un malboro, acelera de 0 a 100Km/h no se para que y alcanzan 300Km/h para asi poder hacerte moco en un santiamen ................y se vende todo el loco.

es mercado, la "biomasa humana" es la que elije, es la que consume, y cuando se extingue lo que consume va por lo que sigue, y pone cara de triste y piensa que fueron "los otros" los culpables.

asi que .............para que calentarse.


----------



## Rick-10 (Abr 12, 2009)

Disculpen que me meta, solo quiero aportar lo siguiente...
*BATERIA INERCIAL*





http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Batería_inercial



> Ahora entiendo pq el mundo se esta yendo al caraj..., se esta yendo al caraj... precisamente porque los humanos en vez de utilizar las tecnicas de recuperación de la energía, preferimos seguir comprando más y más combustible y desperdiciarlo.


Ya ves porque se prefiere desperdiciar la energia en vez de recuperarla, fijate lo que seria instalar esa cosa en un vehiculo en comparción a los frenos comunes...
Saludos.


----------



## fernandoae (Abr 12, 2009)

Bienvenido al tema, interesante el link de la wiki 
El acumulador cinetico que se usa en los autos de F1 es similar a lo de arriba pero de 5Kg.


----------



## fernandob (Abr 12, 2009)

y si nos organizamso simplemente ?

todas las mañanas 3/4 partes de los habitantes salen a sus trabajos .
pepe se va a 30 KM de su casa a trabajar de medico (a 2 cuadras de la casa de roberto) .
y roberto se va 30Km de su casa a trabajar d emedico tambien (a 2 cuadras de la casa de pepe) .

con solo organizarse y no ser tan forros se reduciria el transito un monton.

y aqui en argentina que los trenes que son mas eficientes que una caravana de colectivos o camiones .se cancelaron todos.

y si en vez de vivir como hormigas en ciudades amontonadas nos esparciesemos un poco mas, cada familia tuviese 3 o 4 arboles en su jardin.

y si nos saludasemos al pasar en vez de mirar al piso o mirarnos con cara de bronca o miedo.....

si, esa foto de la nasa no me extraña, la gente que estudia y le gusta crear puede hacer muchisimas cosas.

pero como masa humana somos un desastre y eso es lo que importa.
No hay solucion, es mas , a veces pienso que la unica solucion seria empezar de nuevo, digamos que quedar yo solo en el mundo  con una veintena de jovencitas y bueno, esforzarme en todo lo que pueda..


----------



## fernandoae (Abr 12, 2009)

"No hay solucion, es mas , a veces pienso que la unica solucion seria empezar de nuevo, digamos que quedar yo solo en el mundo con una veintena de jovencitas y bueno, esforzarme en todo lo que pueda.."
JAJAJA... no le veo futuro 

Volviendo al tema... la tecnologia està, pero es muy caro...
los de Toyota desarrollaron un vehiculo hibrido, el PRIUS que tiene una autonomia de 100Km/litro ...
http://www.toyota.es/cars/new_cars/prius/specs.aspx

Aunque en un programa que vi en Discovery hicieron una pregunta interesante: Realmente hace falta un vehiculo de mas de 1000Kg para llevar a una persona de un punto a otro?
Ademàs mostraron que en EEUU la mayoria de las personas que van a trabajar lo hacen solos, y generalmente andan en unas tremendas camionetas...

En mi opinion prefiero un E-kart:
YouTube - Retro Neurotikart:  Fastest Electric Kart on YouTube

EFICIENTE- SIN EMISIONES- RAPIDO- BUENA ACELERACION- DIVERTIDO


----------



## fernandob (Abr 12, 2009)

no me tenes fe ? fernando .

te aseguro que haria lo imposible !  

y si, es como vos decis:
hay tantas preguntas tan sencillas que la gente no se hace, como las que has puesto.

pero no hay quorum.....para andar por una calle con uno de esos tiene que haber respeto, siempre habra uno con un auto grande que te hara moco.
toda la biomasa humana respetandose , siendo considerada.......
me parece imposible.

creo que es mas posible lo de :
yo y las 20 chicas


----------



## Rick-10 (Abr 12, 2009)

fernandoae dijo:
			
		

> "No hay solucion, es mas , a veces pienso que la unica solucion seria empezar de nuevo, digamos que quedar yo solo en el mundo con una veintena de jovencitas y bueno, esforzarme en todo lo que pueda.."
> JAJAJA... no le veo futuro
> 
> Volviendo al tema... la tecnologia està, pero es muy caro...
> ...


ME ENCANTA, ME ENCANTA! QUIERO UNO!  
No creo que en un futuro proximo nos topemos con el problema de no tener forma de transportarnos, sino que nada mas extrañeros viajar en un vehiculo lujoso, comodo y espacioso. Imaginen un mundo lleno de vehiculos como el del video!


----------



## fernandob (Abr 12, 2009)

o es mas simple:

colectivos decentes, limpios y comodos.

hagan esta prueba:
un dia de transito miren una calle y cuenten cuanta gente hay en cada coche (es como dijo fernandoae) .
vean cuanta calle ocupan 30 o 40 personas en autos particulares que entrarian en un solo colectivo .

1 solo motor andando (que ya que esta lo hacemso bien eficiente) .
un solo tipo manejando que como hay menos autos estara menos estresado.

y seguro: vias para esos kartings que estan buenisimos.
y cortarles las manos a quienes los roben, por que hoy dia dejas una motito o un autito como ese y te lo afanan.............de nuevo la gente.


----------



## elmo2 (Abr 12, 2009)

a mi tambien me encanta ese E-kart !

solo que se presentan unas dudas...

1.- donde guardo mi laptop ?
2.- donde guardo las provisiones que tengo que llevar a casa para que mi esposa prepare la comida ?
3.- donde cabe mi esposa para llevarla al hospital cuando vaya a dar a luz a mi hijo ?
4.- donde cabe mi hijo ?
5.- como le hago cuando llueve ?
6.- como le hago cuando cae un metro de nieve ?
7.- si se le rompe el eje al E-kart de mi vecino, como lo llevo a su casa ?

como ven, todo tiene sus pros y sus contras...

sobre lo de por que no se usa la recuperacion de energia en nuestros autos, es porque es mas facil desperdiciarla, los frenos son muy eficientes al convertir la energia cinetica en calor, el peso de los frenos, el espacio que ocupan y su costo es bajo.

los sistemas de recuperacion de la energia son mas caros que los frenos, ocupan mas espacio y pesan mas...

y como los fabricantes de autos son comerciantes, a ellos solo les interesa gastar menos y ganar mas dinero...

el sistema kers de los autos de formula 1 intenta utilizar una parte de la energia cinetica del auto para desacelerarlo y despues permitirle acelerar con una inyeccion de 80 hp durante 6 segs aprox... 
pero no lleva al auto a alto total, sino que solo lo desacelera, mientras mas velocidad, mas energia utilizable...

este sistema es otro para el kers, pero trabaja con volantes o flywheels y dicen que es mas eficiente que los sistemas electricos por que ocupan menos espacio y pesan menos, ademas de que hay menos desperdicio de energia entre procesos ( convertir la energia cinetica en electrica, convertir la energia electrica en quimica y viceversa):

YouTube - Flywheel Hybrid Technology

yo no he visto un sistema electrico de frenado, pero si he tratado de darle vueltas a la flecha de un motor electrico de c.c  con las terminales desconectadas, y luego he tratado de hacerlo con las terminales en corto, lo segundo se dificulta y llega a ser muy dificil si el motor es de mucha potencia... 

si esto no pasara, no necesitariamos aspas tan grandes en los aerogeneradores, ni turbinas tan grandes en las hidroelectricas y las termoelectricas y podriamos alimentar las necesidades electricas de nuestra casa con un solo impulso cada mes a un pequeño generador electrico...

definitivamente que en tu proyecto necesitas frenos convencionales, y buscar un sistema como el kers que pueda desacelerar tu proyecto lo suficiente para que tus frenos convencionales no sean demasiado grandes ni pesados... 

y tu sistema de recuperacion no sea tan grande y pesado que te baje la eficiencia de tu proyecto pero que sea lo suficiente grande y fuerte para que recupere suficiente energia para que la puedas reutilizar y que desacelere tu proyecto...

saludos...


----------



## fernandoae (Abr 12, 2009)

solo que se presentan unas dudas...

1.- donde guardo mi laptop ?
- Nada te impide hacer las modificaciones necesarias.

2.- donde guardo las provisiones que tengo que llevar a casa para que mi esposa prepare la comida ?
- Armas un pequeño trailer.

3.- donde cabe mi esposa para llevarla al hospital cuando vaya a dar a luz a mi hijo ?
- En el mismo trailer de las compras.

4.- donde cabe mi hijo ?
-Lo atas al trailer y lo llevas arrastrando, como no pesa mucho las perdidas por friccion son minimas.

5.- como le hago cuando llueve ?
- Lo podes  hacer con vidrios de acrilico.

6.- como le hago cuando cae un metro de nieve ?
- Le pones orugas como los tanques 

7.- si se le rompe el eje al E-kart de mi vecino, como lo llevo a su casa ? 
- ahi no se... pero estaria bueno que entre todos diseñemos un control pwm para motores grandes  alguien tiene algo?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 12, 2009)

Preguntas . . . 

¿Porqué no se usan popularmente en automóviles o motos, los motores a explosión rotativos? si bién tienen algunos problemas de segmentos (equivalente al aro) tienen un rendimiento muy muy superior!

Hace 20 años en Inglaterra habían desarrolado un sistema inercial con un  volante horizontal bajo el piso de los buses , que hacía que los repetidos arranques y detensiónes fueran "casi gratis" , acumulando y entregando. ¿Que pasó?

DJ DRACO , si , el hombre es un imbecil que por dinero rápido destruye !

Me parece que los que están en el negocio del oro negro (petróleo) son muy capaces de apostar a todo a fin de ganar más y más a cortísimo plazo. Total ellos no estarán vivos para cuando aparezcan los problemas reales.

Y a los políticos solo les interesa ellos y sus familias , por eso se viene atrasado 20 años en lo SERIAMENTE ecológico.


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 13, 2009)

DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> Preguntas . . .
> ¿Porqué no se usan popularmente en automóviles o motos, los motores a explosión rotativos? si bién tienen algunos problemas de segmentos (equivalente al aro) tienen un rendimiento muy muy superior!


Siempre hubo montones de diseños de motores con sistemas diferentes al clasico cilindro-piston, no solo en motores de explosion, tambien en maquinas de vapor.   Y el problema siempre fue el mismo: La estanqueidad de las camaras. 
Como se trabaja a alta temperatura hay dilatacion y deformacion, encima hay desgaste desparejo por ser formas irregulares --> Hasta que no se abaraten los compuestos ceramicos o lo que haga falta para superar estos problemas, sera un motor carisimo, de poca vida, que no te lo rectifica ni Maradona. 



> Hace 20 años en Inglaterra habían desarrolado un sistema inercial con un  volante horizontal bajo el piso de los buses , que hacía que los repetidos arranques y detensiónes fueran "casi gratis" , acumulando y entregando. ¿Que pasó?


No sabia de esa noticia.  Pero ponete a pensar que para que un sistema de ese tipo "puramente mecanico" funcione bien, necesitaria una caja de velocidades de variacion continua.  
Los metodos de reduccion continuos que hay (los mecanicos) tienen el problema del rozamiento inevitable de las correas sobre los discos conicos o las ruedas sobre el disco --> eso hace que no sean convenientes cuando el torque es importante.
Probablemente usaban una caja de engranajes con embragues electromagneticos, que debe haber dado todos los problemas que no daba el volante.



> DJ DRACO , si , el hombre es un imbecil que por dinero rápido destruye !


Por eso cada dia quiero mas a mis perros...



> Me parece que los que están en el negocio del oro negro (petróleo) son muy capaces de apostar a todo a fin de ganar más y más a cortísimo plazo. Total ellos no estarán vivos para cuando aparezcan los problemas reales.
> Y a los políticos solo les interesa ellos y sus familias , por eso se viene atrasado 20 años en lo SERIAMENTE ecológico.


Desarrollar nuevas tecnologias es carisimo, lleva años, y no se sabe si vas a terminar encontrando lo que queres ni si para ese momento lo vas a seguir necesitando.

Al auto electrico lo mataron varias veces durante el siglo XX (Hay un documental: Quien mato al auto electrico?), pero todas las veces le faltaba por mejorar en cuanto a baterias.  Si no habia competencia en ese rubro... Quien iba a invertir en desarrollar la tecnologia?

Ultimamente se ha avanzado mucho en tecnologia de baterias e imanes potentes (motores + chicos, livianos y eficientes) pero son consecuencia del desarrollo en otras areas que no tienen nada que ver con el automovil.
Si bien a las baterias todavia les falta para llegar a prestaciones y precio como para desplazar al motor de explosion, a los motores no (los brushless son una cosa de locos  ), y a la electronica de control obvio que tampoco.                         



En un auto de carrera, usar un frenado regenerativo no es por el rendimiento energetico, sino por el regimen extremo en que trabajan los frenos, donde los discos de frenos se ponen al rojo. Ya los materiales estan al limite, por eso una alternativa para frenar mas es combinarlo con un metodo regenerativo (no genera calor, bah... solo el de perdidas).

Claro que tiene aplicacion en autos y sobre todo en el transporte publico, pero es una tecnologia de poca duracion porque agrega complejidad mecanica. 
Un vehiculo electrico de un motor por rueda seria mas sencillo de fabricar que cualquier otro, lastima que hay que seguir esperando...


----------



## fernandoae (Abr 13, 2009)

"Los metodos de reduccion continuos que hay (los mecanicos) tienen el problema del rozamiento inevitable de las correas sobre los discos conicos o las ruedas sobre el disco --> eso hace que no sean convenientes cuando el torque es importante."

Yo prefiero recuperar algo y no perder toda la energia disipada en el frenado


----------



## elmo2 (Abr 13, 2009)

fernandoae como me rei con tus respuestas a mis preguntas...jajajajajajaja...

pero fuiste muy malo con mi futuro hijo... jajajajaja...

bueno makine, ya tienes algunas ideas y algunos ejemplos de lo que puedes utilizar... 
podriamos ayudarte mas si nos das mas información sobre donde piensas utilizarlo...

yo recuerdo que lei un articulo sobre un vw beetle 1974 que habian convertido a electrico con un motor de ac y bancos de baterias de plomo que daban 96 volts, mencionaban que habian tenido que mejorarle la suspension por el peso extra, y habian tenido que ponerle frenos de disco en las 4 ruedas, necesitaban mejor sistema de frenado por causa del peso extra...

y recuerdo que mencionaban que el auto no desaceleraba tan pronunciado al soltar el acelerador  como cuando tenia el motor de combustion interna, recuerdo en ese momento haber pensado sobre frenos regenerativos, pero mas adelante mencionaban que el controlador del motor no estaba diseñado para hacer funcionar al motor como generador, ni habian pensado en recargar las baterias de esa manera (que mal)...

lo bueno del sistema kers es que hay compañias con muchos fondos investigando y experimentando sobre como recuperar y reutilizar parte de la energia que de otra forma se desperdiciaria...

creo que ya deberiamos dejar este debate de si se puede o no, pues ya vimos que si se puede... 

ahora debemos concentrarnos en como implementarlo tomando un auto especifico y un sistema especifico tambien...

saludos...


----------



## unleased! (Abr 13, 2009)

Eduardo dijo:
			
		

> En un auto de carrera, usar un frenado regenerativo no es por el rendimiento energetico, sino por el regimen extremo en que trabajan los frenos, donde los discos de frenos se ponen al rojo. Ya los materiales estan al limite, por eso una alternativa para frenar mas es combinarlo con un metodo regenerativo (no genera calor, bah... solo el de perdidas).


 No se porqué pero me has hecho recordar los hermosos rallyes de la serie B que ví en un documental hace poco. Aquello si que era rally (también muy peligroso).
Si no se avanzó en el tema de las baterías es porque los gobiernos no ponen interés ninguno en ello. Las baterías es un invento mas antiguo que el motor de combustión interna, sin embargo, quién evolucionó mas rápido?
Saludos.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Abr 13, 2009)

ha nah nah nah.... y me sigo riendo...

amigos si vieron los videitos que dejo fernandoae son todos simulaciones ideales y no reales.

ademas de eso el sistema de recuperación esta constantemente en movimiento (n contacto) con el sistema de tracción, por ende si sólo recupera la energía en el frenado, en realidad no hace perder muchisima mas energia mientras el auto se mueve debido a q esta en contacto contínuamente.

yo no opino más....quisiera ver 1 auto al menos q funcione con ese sistema y q tenga altas prestaciones o muy marcadas diferencias con un auto convencional...y despues seguimos conversando.

hasta luego.


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 13, 2009)

fernandoae dijo:
			
		

> "Los metodos de reduccion continuos que hay (los mecanicos) tienen el problema del rozamiento inevitable de las correas sobre los discos conicos o las ruedas sobre el disco --> eso hace que no sean convenientes cuando el torque es importante."
> Yo prefiero recuperar algo y no perder toda la energia disipada en el frenado


Querubin, cuando tenes rozamiento entre dos superficies el principal problema es el desgaste. Despues sigue la evacuacion del calor y ultimo la eficiencia.
Porque crees que lo metodos de reduccion continua no reemplazan a la caja de cambios tradicional? Si seria lo ideal...


----------



## unleased! (Abr 13, 2009)

DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> ademas de eso el sistema de recuperación esta constantemente en movimiento (n contacto) con el sistema de tracción, por ende si sólo recupera la energía en el frenado, en realidad no hace perder muchisima mas energia mientras el auto se mueve debido a q esta en contacto contínuamente.


 Porque a parte de convertirse en parte del sistema de frenado, "mientras el auto se mueve" se comporta como un alternador clasico, que en un coche de explosión es necesario. Como piensas que se alimentan las bujias, el radiocd, las luces, el motor de la dirección asistida, elevalunas eléctrico...La batería te duraría no mas de 5 kilometros. ¿Le ponemos un generador eolico en el techo?
También, como bién apuntó fogonazo, los trenes llevan motores electricos y cuando frenan devuelven en forma de energía a la línea otra vez. Pero, ¿que pasa si no se puede tender una línea electrica? los trenes siguen usando motores electricos en sus ejes y para alimentarlos usan un grupo electrogeno que genera electricidad para los motores. Y, ¿si quieren frenar donde llevan la energía? Bueno, como no pueden inyectarla en la línea (no hay línea) y la tienen que consumir por alguna parte para frenar entonces esa energía la derivan a unas resistencias caloríficas situadas en el techo de los vagones en la parte superior. ¿Por que no usan, en vez de usar un grupo para alimentar a los motores, un motor de explosión que tire de los vagones como se hizo con los primeros prototipos? Porque vieron que al meter un motor electrico convertible en cada eje la aceleración era mayor y la frenada era mas controlada e insertando un control computerizado evitan que un tren descarrile a alta velocidad (el famoso ESP de los coches). Además con este "frenado electrico" no tendrían problemas de frenos nunca porque no hay sobrecalentamiento.
Hablando de ESP, miren que diferencia por llevarlo y no llevarlo en un camión:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R6e1QuzUZHA&eurl=http://
saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 13, 2009)

Eduardo , respecto de los motores rotativos , los fabricantes , sabiendo de la problemática , podrían proveer un "nucleo" del motor a bajo precio ! . . . No sería tan dificil.

No renieguen de la fricción , si no existiera , ni siquiera podríamos caminar jeje


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 13, 2009)

Que te provean el "nucleo"... pero de que materiales estaria hecho? 
Porque tiene que durar un tiempo razonable soportando las temperaturas de la camara de combustion sin "agarrarse" ni fugando?   
Si el problema fuera solo el costo, los tendrias desde hace rato dominando en aquellas areas donde no tiene importancia.


Si te gusta ver mecanismos raros e ingeniosos, te recomiendo esta pagina:
http://www.dself.dsl.pipex.com/MUSEUM/museum.htm

Te vas a encontrar con muchas alternativas al motor convencional (en Unusual Internal-Combustion Engines). Motores que efectivamente funcionaban, pero los mato el problema del cierre.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Abr 14, 2009)

A ver unleased....

No es menester q me expliques como funciona un alternador pues bien lo sé.

pero sí parece menester que yo t explique porqué los trenes electricos "devuelven" energía a las lineas.

resulta ser que esos trenes utilizan un tipo de motores asincrónicos que consumen energía activa y reactiva, pero la reactiva solo circula por el motor y es devuelta a las linea.s por eso es que "devuelven" energía.

pero no conozco ningún vehículo que cuando haya tomado energía cinética pueda mantenerla eternamente por un sistema como es q describen.

no sé si me explico...

imaginemos un auto...si?
imaginemos que ya lleva 100Km/h...si?
imaginemos que al frenar, el sistema de recuperacion funciona y apenas soltas el freno t devuelve toda esa energía...si?
que haría el auto? volvería a andar...si?

de esta forma, el vehículo sólo necesitaria combustible para funcionar 1 vez, y luego andaría indefinidamente por la vida, hasta el momento de ordenarle al sistema de recuperacion q pierda esa energía.
al dia siguiente nuevamente lo mismo, unos litros de combustible y luego...SISTEMA DE RECUPERACIÓN! ! ! ! !

aguante Einstein bolo.-


----------



## unleased! (Abr 14, 2009)

DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> resulta ser que esos trenes utilizan un tipo de motores asincrónicos que consumen energía activa y reactiva, pero la reactiva solo circula por el motor y es devuelta a las linea.s por eso es que "devuelven" energía.


 La Potencia reactiva es la diferencia entre la aparente y la activa(mas concretamente Pr=√(Pa²-Pac²)) y esta diferencia es la que hace calentar las líneas (sin contexto erotico) y tener que sobredimensionarlas. Para igualar la potencia activa con la aparente (y así reducir la reactiva que es la causante del sobrecalentamiento de las líneas) se ponen bancos de condensadores. Para que se entienda mas facilmente: La potencia reactiva es una potencia que se consume cuando aparecen elementos reactivos (bobinas) sin embargo no produce ningún trabajo util, por lo que es perjudicial para la red.
La batería de condensadores sirve para igualar en todo lo posible el coseno a 1 (Cos=Pac/Pa). Si pones una batería de condensadores mayor el coseno supera 1 por lo que estás inyectando reactiva en la red, la están inyectando los condensadores *no* el motor.
Otra cosa en motores es el llamado rendimiento(Rendimiento=*P*util/*P*nominal) que es la diferencia entre la potencia absorbida o nominal (la que consume de la red) y la potencia util que entrega el eje que la diferencia de esta es lo que se considera como perdidas (*P*nominal-*P*util= Perdidas)
Lo de implementar un motor-dinamo en un vehiculo creo que la idea no la has cogido completamente.
Vamos a ver, voy a poner un ejemplo con un vehiculo de motor completamente eléctrico, nada de rollos de hibridos ni la polla.
El principio fundamental es colocar un motor convertible y unas baterías. Te pones a andar con el vehiculo y el motor se alimenta de las baterías como sería normal. Ahora, cuando quieres frenar en vez de usar solamente los discos del freno para frenar, usas el motor en modo dinamo y cuando el coche esté a punto de parar se usan los discos automáticamente. El motor mientras frena produce electricidad, que esta puede ser otra vez reinyectada a las baterías. Este sistema en si parece que es una tontería pero por ejemplo, si bajas un puerto de montaña(no se como seran los puertos por esa zona pero aqui te encuentras desniveles de hasta un 20-25%), estás constantemente frenando y se produce electricidad que puede usarse posteriormente. En ciudad también estás constantemente frenando por lo que también se produce electricidad y mientras estás completamente parado el motor no consume. El rendimiento no se puede decir que sea espectacular pero es mejor andar solamente 10km mas con ese sistema que desperdiciarlo completamente en los discos. Lo que se pretende es aprovechar la energía de frenado que de otra forma solo se aprovecha en forma de calor(si se considera aprovechar) no de crear una maquina que ande indefinidamente porque eso es imposible y es absurdo creerlo.


			
				DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> aguante Einstein bolo


No se lo que significará exactamente por esos lares ese comentario pero creo que está fuera de lugar.
"¿Quien es sabio? Aquel que aprende de todos"
Proverbio Judio 
saludos.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Abr 14, 2009)

aguante Einstein bolo...

proverbio mío, hoy, a las 9:11 de la mañana...

no hace falta mucho para entenderlo, no?


----------



## unleased! (Abr 14, 2009)

DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> aguante Einstein bolo...
> 
> proverbio mío, hoy, a las 9:11 de la mañana...
> 
> no hace falta mucho para entenderlo, no?


hablaremos el mismo idioma pero no todas las palabras tienen el mismo significado o no son contempladas de uno al otro lado del charco. Para vosotros la palabra "carro" significa coche o vehiculo autopropulsado mientras que para nosotros es el carruaje que se engancha a los caballos. Misma palabra, diferentes significados.
saludos.


----------



## fernandoae (Abr 14, 2009)

Draco me vendes el carro y los caballos?
Ahora como no sabes que mas meter salis con lo de potencia activa y reactiva... inventa algo con la aparente tambien. No te digo que este mal tu explicacion sobre los motores sincronicos porq lo estudie en la secundaria y es asi.
Pero no puedo creer que sigas sin entender que es algo completamente factible el hecho de poder aprovechar la energia perdida durante el frenado, y que encima te pongas agresivo con el resto de los participantes del foro.

"amigos si vieron los videitos que dejo fernandoae son todos simulaciones ideales y no reales. "
Porq no tengo tiempo de buscar otros, yo lo vi en una documental de Discovery cuando la pasen de nuevo te aviso.


                                        "¿Quien es sabio? Aquel que aprende de todos"
                                                                    Proverbio Judio


Y aca lo tenès en un auto REAL:

YouTube - BMW Mechanic in KERS Shocker


----------



## elmo2 (Abr 14, 2009)

todos estamos de acuerdo contigo en que no es posible esto:



			
				DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> no sé si me explico...
> 
> imaginemos un auto...si?
> imaginemos que ya lleva 100Km/h...si?
> ...



pero eso no es de lo que estamos hablando...

estamos hablando de recuperar un poco de energia en el frenado (que en el modo tradicional se desperdicia en calor) para ayudar al sistema tradicional de frenado a no desgastarse tanto y para ayudar al sistema de arranque de movimiento tradicional a no hacer tanto esfuerzo...

ese es el objetivo del sistema kers en formula 1, para luego implementarlo en los autos comunes...

saludos...


----------



## DJ DRACO (Abr 15, 2009)

me gustó el video de la F1, me mataría ver en vivo y en directo como el auto le pega semejante patada a ese pobre tipo.

demuestra claramente q el sistema funciona bien.

incluso ya no es necesario el vehículo, la energía aplicada al tipo lo hizo volar y llegó a la meta.
jeje

me voy a comprar un fito y le voy a meter ese sistema "antirrobo" pa los q limpian vidrios.

jaja


----------



## fernandob (Abr 15, 2009)

aprovechar TODA la energia :

la idea es hacer algo para aprovechar la energia de el frenado.
ahorrar pastillas de freno
hacer "algo mas" util.

bueno, vamos y agarramos a un politico y lo atamos al paragolpes de nuestro auto , cuando hay que frenar por que , por ejemplo vemos un camion adelante .............no frenamos, que el politico amortigue el impacto.
cuando este todo estropeado lo desechamos en algun lugar para tal fin y enganchamos otro.

les aseguro que ademas es un beneficio para la ecologia.


----------



## fernandoae (Abr 15, 2009)

"me voy a comprar un fito y le voy a meter ese sistema "antirrobo" pa los q limpian vidrios"

Que tipo racista, por lo menos los tipos se ganan unas monedas para poder comer.

Bueno segui nomas con tu ignorancia, saludos!


----------



## fernandob (Abr 15, 2009)

che he visto varias veces el video y no veo por que el pelado se cae para atras..........
no veo por que ?
que es lo que lo golpea ..................

estoy chicato o el pelado era futbolista antes y esta pidiendo una indemnizacion ?

por mas que lo veo el pelado se tiro sin que nadie lo toque ! derecho al fulbo lo mando .........

cuenten que ven que yo no veo.


----------



## fernandoae (Abr 15, 2009)

Recibiò una descarga, la fibra de carbono es conductora.


----------



## fernandob (Abr 15, 2009)

gracias por la explicacion fernando


----------



## fernandoae (Abr 15, 2009)

De nada 

PD: Me gustaria saber quienes son los que lo creen y los que no...


----------



## DJ DRACO (Abr 15, 2009)

claro! ! !

la fibra de carbono asi como el grafito.

la onda es que el sistema de recuperación de energía vendría a funcionar como los juguetes a fricción...no sé si alguien se acuerda...uno los empuja contra el suelo hacia atrás y luego utilizan esa energía para andar.

se ve q este sistema almacena la energía como energía electrica o algo similar y bueh, se descargo.

pero si en vez de ser un humano, era algo conductor o si se producia una chispita por el salto de corriente...y si le sumamos q en ese momento podrían haber estado cargando combustible....tenemos un problema.

no soy racista, ni tengo nada contra la gente q "trabaja" en las calles...

pero la mayoria son grupos de no menos de 8 personas, ninguno menor de 20 años, o sea q bien podrían estar Trabajando o en el ejercito formandose para defender a la patria aunque solo para eso fuera.

saludos.


----------



## fernandoae (Abr 15, 2009)

"la onda es que el sistema de recuperación de energía vendría a funcionar como los juguetes a fricción...no sé si alguien se acuerda...uno los empuja contra el suelo hacia atrás y luego utilizan esa energía para andar."

Bueno veo que lo estas aceptando, hay una variante del kers que acumula energia cinetica en un "resorte".

"se ve q este sistema almacena la energía como energía electrica o algo similar"
Basicamente hay dos sistemas diferentes... uno que almacena energia electrica y otro que almacena energia cinetica(movimiento).


"pero si en vez de ser un humano, era algo conductor o si se producia una chispita por el salto de corriente...y si le sumamos q en ese momento podrían haber estado cargando combustible....tenemos un problema. "
Es que todavia està en fase experimental...


----------



## mp005 (Jul 6, 2010)

Los trenes de carga tienen el motor diesel para mover un generador y este generador alimenta los motores electricos que mueven las ruedas. Creo que para frenar convierten los motores en generadores y almacenan la energia. No estoy seguro.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 6, 2010)

Si lo están implementando en Fórmula uno por algo será.

http://www.que-formula1.com/index.p...que-es-el-kers-se-lo-pondrias-a-tu-bicicleta/

Saludos !


----------



## RobertRoig (Jul 21, 2010)

está tambien la que para frenar hace girar una rueda.. un volante de inercia?, que almacena energia cinética, que se puede reutilizar. evitando el convertir cinetica en electrica y luego otra vez cinética, su eficiencia es mucho mayor. 
El tema esta en encontrar un peso de ese volante adecuado. si pesa más, podrá acumular más facilmente la energia, pero es un trasto, y si es pequeño para almacenar la misma energia tiene que girar proporcionalmente más rapido.
Todos los coches pueden hacerlo, vas a 20-30 Km/h empiezas a frenar (revolucionando el coche poniendo 1a y embragas a fondo) y termminas de frenar y rapido luego sueltas el embrague, en un coche, esto dura poquito poquito, pero lo puedes notar...


----------



## gustavo118888 (Ago 8, 2010)

se me ocurre un generador en las ruedas con unos engranajes que amplifiquen la relacion a favor de el barbaramente todos saben que al activar un generador este tiende a frenar y aun mas con los engranajes a su favor si usas el generador como freno auxiliar y loactivas mediante un clucth obtienes un frenado que a su vez hace mover a barbaras revoluciones el generador este crea una tendencia a frenar y a su vez carga la bateria


----------



## Scooter (Ago 8, 2010)

mp005 dijo:


> Los trenes de carga tienen el motor diesel para mover un generador y este generador alimenta los motores electricos que mueven las ruedas. Creo que para frenar convierten los motores en generadores y almacenan la energia. No estoy seguro.


Las locomotoras diesel-eléctricas usan ese esquema porque un acoplamiento mecánico es mas ineficiente. Que yo sepa no tienen frenado eléctrico y seguro que no lo almacenan, ¿donde lo iban a almacenar?. Algunas locomotoras eléctricas devuelven parte de la energía a la línea.



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si lo están implementando en Fórmula uno por algo será.
> 
> http://www.que-formula1.com/index.p...que-es-el-kers-se-lo-pondrias-a-tu-bicicleta/
> 
> Saludos !



Básicamente por hacer buena prensa de que los F1 no contaminan. También para marear; todos los años cambian la normativa. Hace pocos años se podía repostar y no cambiar las ruedas, ahora al revés...



gustavo118888 dijo:


> se me ocurre un generador en las ruedas con unos engranajes que amplifiquen la relacion a favor de el barbaramente todos saben que al activar un generador este tiende a frenar y aun mas con los engranajes a su favor si usas el generador como freno auxiliar y loactivas mediante un clucth obtienes un frenado que a su vez hace mover a barbaras revoluciones el generador este crea una tendencia a frenar y a su vez carga la bateria



Hay una cosa que se llama rozamiento y tal.... cada vez que pones una desmultiplicación grande la lías bastante. Mejor pones un elevador de tensión a la salida del generador si te interesa.



Bueno, hace años que circula el toyota prius que es híbrido. Usa baterías aunque parece que la tendencia es el uso de supercaps porque tienen mas ciclos de vida y mayor corriente de carga.


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 8, 2010)

Scooter dijo:


> Hay una cosa que se llama rozamiento y tal.... cada vez que pones una desmultiplicación grande la lías bastante. Mejor pones un elevador de tensión a la salida del generador si te interesa...


 Claro... y de donde saca un elevador de tensión con menos pérdidas de energía que una caja de engranajes ?


----------



## Scooter (Ago 8, 2010)

¿Y como regulas una caja de engranajes para que te de una salida de tensión a tu gusto?
Si es un variador de poleas cónicas con correa trapezoidal y tal, podría ser.
¿Tiene la misma vida útil una caja de engranajes que un elevador? 
¿Tiene el mismo mantenimiento?
¿Tiene la misma calidad de regulación?
Él estaba hablando de mucha reducción y el rendimiento se multiplica en cada etapa de engranajes, y los rendimientos mecánicos raramente son "fantásticos".
Realmente creo que no hay una respuesta clara.


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 8, 2010)

Aclaremos unas cosas.  

Una es la idea original de poner embragues + engranajes + generador para cargar una batería --> Eso no tiene pies ni cabeza porque además del engendro mecánico-eléctrico a una batería no se la puede cargar en un intervalo tan corto como el de un frenado.
La idea mas parecida a esto son un motor-generador sin embragues con una mínima (o nada) multiplicación que durante el frenado carga ultracapacitores y durante la aceleración trabaja como motor y descarga los ultracaps. 
Obviamente hay una electrónica que controla la corriente de carga/descarga para tener en el eje el torque que corresponde.

Otra es tu creencia que con engranajes vas a tener menos pérdidas que con medios electrónicos.
En elevador de tensión, las perdidas están principalmente el las bobinas, el núcleo, los transistores y los diodos rectificadores. Conseguir un rendimiento del 80% es algo muy bueno, pero bajo comparado con engranajes. 
Un engranaje helicoidal ya está por encima de eso, y uno recto anda por el 95%.


Y otra son tus preguntas_¿Y como regulas una caja de engranajes para que te de una salida de tensión a tu gusto?_
_Si es un variador de poleas cónicas con correa trapezoidal y tal, podría ser._
_ ¿Tiene la misma vida útil una caja de engranajes que un elevador? _
_ ¿Tiene el mismo mantenimiento?_
_ ¿Tiene la misma calidad de regulación?_
_Él estaba hablando de mucha reducción y el rendimiento se multiplica en cada etapa de engranajes, y los rendimientos mecánicos raramente son "fantásticos"._​Cuando se tiene un régimen variable de vueltas, lo que se hace es primero una multiplicación fija y baja si es que hace falta (caso de muy pocas vueltas), y después se trabaja regulando la la excitación del generador (como en el alternador del auto y la mayoría de los generadores).

En regímenes de bajas revoluciones, siempre es preferible que el generador tenga mayor número de polos que multiplicar con engranajes. Pero siempre dentro de los límites practicos, porque es preferible multiplicar x10 y un generador de 6 polos a un generador de 60 polos.

Pero lo que se hace *siempre*, es usar el generador apropiado, *nunca* meter cualquier generador y acomodar la tensión de salida con un elevador.


----------



## gustavo118888 (Ago 8, 2010)

aqui al parecer solo uno o dos han trabajado con equpis mecanicos a nivel indrustrial los que viven en venezuela conoceran una famosa empresa de enlatado de sardinas en el esta un sistema casi identico al mencionado funcionando al 100% por supuesto no es un auto pero su esquema es muy similar el " enjendro" no lleva mas de 30 x 60 cm incluido generador ha funcionado por 20 años y el que no tiene pies ni cabeza es pensar que vas a obtener con los materiales sacados de tu casa o chivera algo que recoja la energia mejor de las bandas de frenos que un freno producido por un generador. otra es usar por rueda un motor-generador que al desacelerar y pisar freno este se ponga en modo generador pero eso ya esta patentado y lo que puedes ganar es la carcel por bobo asiq ue inventense otra ( por cierto aqui a mas de uno le hace falta echar llave en vez de estar todo el dia con un cautin sentado



Scooter dijo:


> ¿Y como regulas una caja de engranajes para que te de una salida de tensión a tu gusto?
> Si es un variador de poleas cónicas con correa trapezoidal y tal, podría ser.
> .


venga tu como que usas muchas bicicletas eh


----------



## Beamspot (Ago 9, 2010)

Los coches eléctricos recuperan la energía de la frenada si son eléctricos puros y si la frenada no es muy fuerte. Los híbridos, al tener la capacidad de la batería reducida no aceptan apenas recarga. Todo ello es debido a la escasa capacidad y limitación de corriente en carga que tienen las baterías, además de las elevadas corrientes (hasta KA, si, si, KiloAmperios) que pueden surgir. Sin embargo, la mecánica y la electrónica apenas necesitan modificación para realizar esta labor.

Por otro lado, los KERS de los F1 tienen un rendimiento realmente bajo, pero aún así, superan con creces las posibilidades (actuales) de los KERS eléctricos en cuanto a capacidad de almacenamiento.

Por cierto, el grupo motriz completo de un coche eléctrico tiene un rendimiento (en condiciones ideales de laboratorio: recta, plana, sin viento, un sólo ocupanta, velocidad constante, los astros alineados, una calculadora rota, un ingeniero escasamente objetivo, un buen departamento de márketing...) máximo cercano al 85-87%. A la primera de turno, esto cae en picado. 

Una batería de NiMH, como la del Prius, apenas alcanza el 87% en condiciones igualmente ideales. A la primera que sube la temperatura (en estos momentos, fuera de la oficina, 37ºC) por encima de los 25ºC, el rendimiento cae en picado. Por no hablar de la resistencia equivalente interna (baja) y sus efectos sobre la corriente. Aunque sean unos pocos miliohmios, con una corriente de algunos cientos de Amperios, la cosa se nota...


----------



## gustavo118888 (Ago 9, 2010)

buena informacion



Eduardo dijo:


> Aclaremos unas cosas.
> 
> 
> La idea mas parecida a esto son un motor-generador sin embragues con una mínima (o nada) multiplicación que durante el frenado carga ultracapacitores y durante la aceleración trabaja como motor y descarga los ultracaps.


te imaginas uno con un fiat 147 con motor electrico todo oxidado en la via y al frenar uno de esos ultracapacitores ( que me imagino una inmensidad ) explote jajajjajajajajjaajaj toda la ciudad te va a recordar jajajajjaqjajajajaj.
ahora en serio buena la idea de los ultracapacitores habria que pensarlo mas en el papel a ver si es viable me ofresco



Scooter dijo:


> ¿Y como regulas una caja de engranajes para que te de una salida de tensión a tu gusto?
> le dices señor generador no generes mas de 12 voltios porfis si el te dice no le respondes con un mitico, generador yo soy tu padre
> Si es un variador de poleas cónicas con correa trapezoidal y tal, podría ser.
> tu como que de relaciones solo has visto las de las bicicletas o el de las motos scooter ?
> ...


no se pero me obligaron a escribir aqui



Eduardo dijo:


> Aclaremos unas cosas.
> 
> 
> La idea mas parecida a esto son un motor-generador sin embragues con una mínima (o nada) multiplicación que durante el frenado carga ultracapacitores y durante la aceleración trabaja como motor y descarga los ultracaps.


te imaginas uno con un fiat 147 con motor electrico todo oxidado en la via y al frenar uno de esos ultracapacitores ( que me imagino una inmensidad ) explote jajajjajajajajjaajaj toda la ciudad te va a recordar jajajajjaqjajajajaj.
ahora en serio buena la idea de lso ultracapacitores habria que pensarlo mas en el papel a ver si es viable me ofresco


----------



## GERI (Ago 9, 2010)

Hola a todos. la idea básica del funcionamiento la tienen casi todos los q postearon, ahora, Como se aplica esta tecnología??
Lean sobre los Kers de la F1.....

Beamspot vos decis que los kers de F1 tienen bajo rendimiento, entonces preguntale a Hamilton como le fue la temporada pasada con Brown GP y Button. 
una idea, los F1 no andan con KiloAmpere como dicen, pero si andan con 600 a 800 Volt....


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 9, 2010)

gustavo118888 dijo:


> te imaginas uno con un fiat 147 con motor electrico todo oxidado en la via y al frenar uno de esos ultracapacitores ( que me imagino una inmensidad ) explote jajajjajajajajjaajaj toda la ciudad te va a recordar jajajajjaqjajajajaj.
> ahora en serio buena la idea de los ultracapacitores habria que pensarlo mas en el papel a ver si es viable me ofresco


El frenado regenerativo no es nada nuevo, es lo que se hizo toda la vida en trenes eléctricos.

Pero en vehículos autónomos no es tan sencillo, porque no hay elementos apropiados baratos y de tamaño razonable.
Con los ultracapacitores se abrió una posibilidad, pero es cara y el ideal es en realidad un auto con bateria que tolere cargas flash.

Existen desarrollos de  autos híbridos con ultracaps  http://www.ultracapacitors.org/ultracapacitors.org-blog/hybrid-electric-vehicles-cars-also-called-hev-or-3.htm 
y con baterias como el Toyota Prius http://www.toyota.com.ar/cars/new_cars/prius/kce_2.asp


----------



## Beamspot (Ago 11, 2010)

Veamos, la potencia de un motor eléctrico normal de un coche de estos es de alrededor de 80KW. A 800V, hacen falta 100A de consumo a plena carga. Para frenar, esta potencia debe ser devuelta a las baterías, y generalmente no es suficiente si la frenada es fuerte. Eso implica que se pueden superar fácilmente los 100A, cosa que la batería en carga dudo que aguente mucho rato (para descargar sí que aguanta, es para cargar que le suele costar más).

Si sube uno la potencia del motor, y/o baja la tensión de las baterías, la corriente sube y sube, podiendo llegar a picos de fácilmente 1000A, o sea, 1KA.

Si un F1 acelera de 0 a 100Km/h en 2 segundos con 700 CV, y frena de 100 a 0 en los mismos 2 segundos, entonces debe absorber 700 CV durante 2 segundos en el KERS, ¿no? Pero sin embargo, devuelven unos ¿80CV durante sólo unos 5s? Eso, desde mi miope punto de vista es realmente pobre como rendimiento. Claro que dicho sistema sólo pesa entre 5 y 10Kg. Hacer algo similar (pero con mejor rendimiento) con motores eléctricos y ultracaps igual son 100Kg.

Creo que el compañero Eduardo lo ha dejado más que claro.

Por cierto, una vez me explotó un condensador electrolítico normal de 10000uF 630V. Una experiencia nada agradable, pero nada parecido con una bomba. Sin embargo, los condensadores más pequeños sí que explotan de una manera más peliculera y sonora.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 11, 2010)

El kers solo actúa en el eje trasero y es el delantero el que se lleva "el plato fuerte" de la frenada, y mas en un F1 con esa deceleración tan salvaje.
El tema de los supercaps es complejo ya que funcionan al revés de lo que sería deseable:
Cuando empiezas a frenar tienes los motores/generadores a altas revoluciones lo que da una alta tensión de salida mientras que el supercap está descargado. Conforme frenas sube la tensión del supercap mientras baja la del generador.
En el instituto en el que trabajo hicieron un coche para la shell ecomaratón con un "kers" desarrollado en la universidad de (me abstengo de dar nombres) con el resultado de que explotó nada mas tocar el pedal de freno (dos que traían dos que volaron). Usa un motor brussless directamente acoplado al eje sin ninguna reducción.
Lo "solucionaron" cargando directamente (no carga prácticamente nada) y con un ondulador que tenían por ahí para alimentar el motor (no sirve para casi nada).


----------



## Beamspot (Ago 11, 2010)

Mi experiencia de la Universidad, donde todas las PCB's diseñadas por gente de la misma durante los años 94-95 pasaron por mis manos, es que la capacidad de diseño de los universitarios (y bastantes profesores) es cuando más, baja. Deja bastante que desear.

En la empresa de automoción en la que estoy, los ingenieros de desarrollo, también con dos motores brushless (uno en cada rueda delantera, pero con una reductora 2:1, creo recordar) usan un ondulador de bastante buen rendimiento (el rendimiento conjunto es del 83% en condiciones chachipirulideales) y el mismo se encarga de recargar la batería elevando la tensión mientras controlan la corriente de carga (y descarga cuando corre). Y cuando la frenada es muy brusca, lo que hacen es aplicar bien frenos mecánicos, bien desvían el exceso de corriente a resistencias externas que disipan.

Por supuesto, la electrónica del ondulador no es precisamente sencilla. Ni pequeña. Ni fria. Ni los motores se mantienen frios. Se estaba hablando de baterías de carga Flash (no quiero ni imaginarme que pasaría con corrientes bestias) y de añadir supercaps en lugar de las resistencias externas, pero con electronica añadida de control para ajustar esas mismas variaciones de tensión y corriente que comentas, si bien, parece ser que los brushless (no puedo confirmarlo, ojo) no varian tanto la tensión bajo carga al variar la velocidad, sólo la frecuencia de la alterna.

Como dice alguien de por aquí: si tocas, quemas. Si no quemas, no tocas. Esto lo llamo yo aprender 'por la vía dura'. Es el método que yo he seguido muuuchas veces...


----------



## Scooter (Ago 11, 2010)

Dándole vueltas, me paree que sería mejor usar un alternador o un motor de contínua con excitación independiente.
De forma que la excitación se proporcional a la carga del supercap. Si está descargado genera poca V y conforme cargue generará mas V.

Efectivamente la electrónica de control es muy compleja.


----------



## 300 KVA (Feb 20, 2012)

el frenado regenerativo tiene una banda pequeña de uso (quiero decir, frenados suaves y parte de un frenado por el perro que se cruza el camino)
la carga de baterías es solamente una de las posibilidades, (yo no me metería con supercaps porque estos requieren voltajes muy controlados para funcionar correctamente), en holanda se hizo un sistema en el que el alternador de frenado movía un motor que a su vez movía un volante (por medio de un clutch magnético, en una cámara de vacío y con materiales extraños), la función de esto era ahorrar energia en los arranques del mismo bus y asistirlo en las subidas.
un frenado eléctrico no necesariamente es malo (los camiones de mina tienen motores eléctricos en las ruedas, y los usan para frenar y acelerar, estas bestias son tan grandes que pueden pisar una pick up y no darse cuenta de ello).
finalmente, la duración de un frenado regenerativo puede ser tan larga como la pendiente en la que un coche a gasolina frena "con motor"


----------

